# Moon + Reader App



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure if this is where this question should go, but ...

Is anyone out there using the Moon + eReader app? I saw a bunch of really good reviews, but I'm not feeling it. I loaded it onto my phone and it came with 3 books. Question is, how do I load my own books? I have a bunch of non-DRM books on my computer I'd like to load, but just dumping them into the Moonreader folder doesn't seem to get them onto the shelf. I did look on their web site, but not much help there. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I use Calibre to manage my non-DRM'd titles, and am using the Calibre Companion app (it's a paid app and worth every penny IMO) to move books onto my phone then I open them in Moon +. I am thisclose to getting a Galaxy tablet because of the combination of Moon + and Calibre Companion... very powerful duo!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy,

I just opened up "My Shelf"and it scanned my whole device for books in the formats I specified.  Using the free version of Moon+ in the Amazon App Store.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that Calibre Companion is available through the Amazon App Store for $2.99, but you get 90 coins back for purchasing the app...



Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, I spent the coins for Calibre Companion. Still trying to figure out how or maybe why Moon+ didn't scan the Fire for my books. Well, it'll give me something to do this afternoon. :>)


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

You may have to change the folder it is set to look in, to where you actually have the books stored. But the best way (IMO) to manage the situation, is to use CC to browse your books. Then open and read them in Moon+. Don't bother with trying to set up shelves in Moon+. No need, when you have them already organized in CC. Just use Moon+ for reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try uninstalling it and then installing it.  This is the free version, right?  (The pro version is shown as uncompatible with my Kindle Fire HDXs though the free version is compatible.)

When you are on the home page, and tap on My Shelf, do you get the Import Books popup?  If not, definitely remove the app and reinstall it.  

Once you get the popup, on mine, the default location was /sdcard/Books, but you can tap on that and it will let you change the path.

On the right side, you can tap on the pull-down menu arrow to get the list of file tipes to search for.  Tip:  Don't choose PDF as PDF files are not readable by the free version, and it will just clutter your shelf.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Does anyone have the .apk for the paid version that they'd be willing to send me. I paid for it at Amazon, downloaded it to my Android phone, but can't locate the .apk. Closest I can come is a file named com.flyersoft.moonreaderp-1.asec. If you don't believe that I paid for it, I can send you a screen shot of Amazon stating that I did.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I think the Appstore installation process removes the apk...

But I don't quite understand--did the Pro version  not install on your Android phone?

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, the Pro version installed on my phone, but I'd like try it on my Fire (and the pro version is not available at 1mobile, not to mention that I'd have to pay for it again). The non pro version works but I'd like to get some of the features available in the pro version. I've side-loaded apps that weren't "approved" by mother Amazon before with pretty good success; was hoping it would happen again for Moon= Pro.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh...

It shows as not compatible with the Fire.  Yes, I've sideloaded apps, too, with success more often than not.  But I don't know how to get the apk from Appstore Apps (and don't have Moon+ Pro at any rate).

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I have it, but you won't get any updates to it, obviously, and also, I can't use it while wifi is on. But if you keep wifi off, you could use it. Let me know and I can send it to you.

I put the free version on my Fire HD and the ads are so annoying! So I put up with the issues noted above. I would rather not have the ads.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

booklover888 said:


> I have it, but you won't get any updates to it, obviously, and also, I can't use it while wifi is on. But if you keep wifi off, you could use it. Let me know and I can send it to you.
> 
> I put the free version on my Fire HD and the ads are so annoying! So I put up with the issues noted above. I would rather not have the ads.


Are you running the Pro version on the Fire HD, booklover?

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you running the Pro version on the Fire HD, booklover?
> 
> Betsy


Yes. I bought it on google play, installed it on my Nook HD, used a file manager to back it up, put the apk into dropbox, downloaded it to the Fire HD and installed it.

Getting ready to do it again with the Fire HD 16gb that just arrived, once it's finished updating.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Got the file. Thanks so much. Seems to be working fine on the HDX, although I haven't had time to really wring it out.  Happy camper.


----------

